# Joomla WYSIWYG Editor geht nicht



## -Phoenix- (17. Mai 2010)

Moin

ich habe ein Problem bei erstellen meiner Homepage wenn ich einen neuen Beitrag erstellen will kann ich nur Texte via HTML Tags eingeben obwohl ich einen WYSIWYG  Editor eingestellt habe , ich habe auch schon andere als von Standartmäßigen von Joomla installiert jedoch leider ohne erfolg .

ich hab es mit
TinyMCE ,WYSIWYG  Editor und X Standart Lite 2.0 versucht.
Weiß einer von euch wo das Problem liegt oder wie ich es beheben kann?
Ich benutze Joomla Version 1.5.15.


mfg. -Phoenix-


----------



## -Phoenix- (17. Mai 2010)

kann geschlossen werden.

hat sich erledig hatte den WYSIWYG Editor nur unter "Konfiguration " und nicht unter " Benutzer " eingestellt .

sry für unnötiges Thread


----------

